# New church in Burleson Tx.



## Irishcat922 (Mar 11, 2004)

We are trying(the Lord willing) to start a work in Burleson Tx. I would appreciate any positive input. Check out the website I am working on I am open to any positive criticisms. It is through the BPC.

http://burlesonpresbyterian.faithweb.com/

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 11, 2004)

I like the photo page. Its been awhile since I have been to Burleson. Sure looks different :smilegrin:

How many BPC churches are there in the FW/D area? What Presbytery are you apart of?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Burleson*

There are no other BPC churches here We are under the Tennessee presbytery. I am working on the website haven't figured out how to get those pictures off yet. When is Dale going to be back from Germany?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote:0ce5eb1682][i:0ce5eb1682]Originally posted by Irishcat922[/i:0ce5eb1682]
There are no other BPC churches here We are under the Tennessee presbytery. I am working on the website haven't figured out how to get those pictures off yet. When is Dale going to be back from Germany? [/quote:0ce5eb1682]

That's a long way to go for a Presbytery meeting :shocked2: (and I thought just going to Dallas was bad!)

He'll be back around the 24th or 25th.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Tennessee*

I Know I am going next month. The denomination is out of New York.


----------

